# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Good Bars

## ctchandler

Since I am going to become a Midwest City resident, I have been driving around the area to become familiar with the area.  I like to go out for a beer occasionally and currently I go to Louie's, Old Chicago, Fish City, and B. J.'s.  I have been to Old Chicago in MWC and I have also been to Old Germany in Choctaw, both pretty nice and they also serve fairly good food.  What other options are available in the Mid/Del area? Not limited to there, but also Nicoma Park, and Choctaw?  I can handle the smoking if there is good circulation, Old Chicago is a good example.  I walked into the American Legion and it almost brought me and my COPD to our knees!
C. T.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I've been away from MWC for many years, but Pelican's (at Air Depot and Reno) used to have a bar . . . 
and I don't ever remember getting a bad meal there.

----------


## woodyrr

I can't help you with a bar recommendation, good or bad. I can, however, welcome you to Midwest City!

----------


## Jeepnokc

I haven't lived in MWC in a long time but hell, pick a night and I'll go pub crawling with you!   :Smile:

----------


## ctchandler

> I can't help you with a bar recommendation, good or bad. I can, however, welcome you to Midwest City!


Raymond,
I have lived in the OKC metro area most of my life and I have never spent any time in the Mid/Del area.  The streets are foreign to me so it's going to be quite an adjustment for me.  I am on a waiting list for an independent living "cottage" in far Northeast Midwest City.  I'm at the top of the list for the next vacancy.  I don't mean to sound like a "drunk", but I do enjoy my beer.  Mostly at home but since I live alone, I enjoy going out for a couple of beers (my limit when driving) during the day, and having conversations with the bar tender and other folks at the bar.
I appreciate the "Welcome",
C. T.

----------


## ctchandler

> I haven't lived in MWC in a long time but hell, pick a night and I'll go pub crawling with you!


Jeepnokc,
Hey, thanks!  When I move, I will have to take you up on that.  
C. T.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Raymond,
> I have lived in the OKC metro area most of my life and I have never spent any time in the Mid/Del area.  The streets are foreign to me so it's going to be quite an adjustment for me.  I am on a waiting list for an independent living "cottage" in far Northeast Midwest City.  I'm at the top of the list for the next vacancy.  I don't mean to sound like a "drunk", but I do enjoy my beer.  Mostly at home but since I live alone, I enjoy going out for a couple of beers (my limit when driving) during the day, and having conversations with the bar tender and other folks at the bar.
> I appreciate the "Welcome",
> C. T.


What cross street will you be near?

----------


## kevinpate

CT, once you get settled, might be time to learn about Uber and Lyft ride services.  Even a couple of beers, especially if combined with certain medications, can cause some folks to need an attorney for something other company at a pub.

----------


## ctchandler

> What cross street will you be near?


Jeepnokc,
Douglas and Reno, but compared to where I am now, almost anything in the Mid/Del "metro area" will be close when I move.  I'm a long way from everywhere in my current home.
C. T.

----------


## ctchandler

> CT, once you get settled, might be time to learn about Uber and Lyft ride services.  Even a couple of beers, especially if combined with certain medications, can cause some folks to need an attorney for something other company at a pub.


Kevin,
I hear you, and as infrequent as I go out for a beer or two, the for hire companies will be a pretty good option, but my doctors don't seem to think there is a problem with a few beers.  So one or two (maximum when I'm driving) isn't a problem.  The meds I'm on are not anything that would cause a problem.  If  that were the case, I think they would tell me to stop drinking beer.  I normally have several (ok, 4-6) each evening at home when I don't have anyplace to go and the only problem it causes is a few pounds on the gut.  As for Uber et al, I'm probably not too many years from using them anyway, due to my age and physical condition.  I will hate to give up driving, but I would hate hurting or killing someone (especially me!) because I was too stupid to realize it was time to sell the Mercury.  Fortunately, most places, my new place included, provide rides to doctor appointments, grocery and other shopping, and when I want to do my own thing, the Uber type companies will be there for me.
C. T.

----------


## Jeepnokc

There is a Henry Hudson's about a mile south in the  1800 block of S. Douglas that I have been to and it was decent. There is a sports bar on Main street that I am not familiar with nor can I place it .  That neighborhood just north is a little rough but this could also be in the complex next to police station and dr's offices so may be worth finding and checking out. Its called UR Alibi and is at 5502 Main St, MWC

----------


## ctchandler

> There is a Henry Hudson's about a mile south in the  1800 block of S. Douglas that I have been to and it was decent. There is a sports bar on Main street that I am not familiar with nor can I place it .  That neighborhood just north is a little rough but this could also be in the complex next to police station and dr's offices so may be worth finding and checking out. Its called UR Alibi and is at 5502 Main St, MWC


Jeepnokc,
Henry Hudson's is 1.5 miles and UR Alibi is 1.1 miles.  I have seen Henry Hudson's but Google maps doesn't show UR Alibi, it looks like an empty field.  Must be new development.  Both of those are walking distance, or possibly even "scooter" distance.  Kevin, how about these two?  No driving!
C. T.

----------


## bombermwc

It's actually a very nice Hudson's since it's a converted Interurban (among other eateries over the years). Smoke is going to be harder to avoid in Mid-Del...there aren't a lot of bars that are not gear toward the typical bar group. But there are a LOT of places to eat that have bar areas. Chequer's is a MWC local with a small bar, no smoke. The food is ok, nothing stellar, but it's far from bad. That's on Air Depot, north of 15th. 

There are other places like The Landing Zone that are your typical "bar", but I wouldn't call them "nice". And there are the real gems like Booger Reds or heaven help us, the Lilly Pad LOL.

----------


## Roger S

Landing Zone is not that bad and I hear they have a guy cooking in there now that is turning out some top notch burgers. Haven't made it over there to try one yet but if the pics I have seen do them justice they look pretty darn tasty.

----------


## ctchandler

> It's actually a very nice Hudson's since it's a converted Interurban (among other eateries over the years). Smoke is going to be harder to avoid in Mid-Del...there aren't a lot of bars that are not gear toward the typical bar group. But there are a LOT of places to eat that have bar areas. Chequer's is a MWC local with a small bar, no smoke. The food is ok, nothing stellar, but it's far from bad. That's on Air Depot, north of 15th. 
> 
> There are other places like The Landing Zone that are your typical "bar", but I wouldn't call them "nice". And there are the real gems like Booger Reds or heaven help us, the Lilly Pad LOL.


Bombermwc,
I'm Ok with normal smoking in a well ventilated bar, but the American Legion was really bad.  I am a former smoker (see: COPD!) but unlike a lot of ex-smokers, I don't hate the smell of cigarettes, I actually enjoy it in places like Old Chicago.  Today or tomorrow I'm going to have to drive over to UR Alibi because as often as I have been over there, I can't figure out how it fits in.
C. T.

----------


## ctchandler

> There is a Henry Hudson's about a mile south in the  1800 block of S. Douglas that I have been to and it was decent. There is a sports bar on Main street that I am not familiar with nor can I place it .  That neighborhood just north is a little rough but this could also be in the complex next to police station and dr's offices so may be worth finding and checking out. Its called UR Alibi and is at 5502 Main St, MWC


Jeepnokc,
Is UR Alibi just to the west of Douglas, or is it just West of Sooner?  I'm going to find out shortly.
C. T.

----------


## Jeepnokc

I have never been there but when I googled the address, it looked to be about 1/2 mile east of Douglas Blvd on Main which is  north of Reno. It didn't look like Main goes through to Midwest Blvd.

----------


## Roger S

UR Alibi does not exist.

For some reason Google thinks the businesses located in The Shoppes at Del City are located on Main Street in Midwest City. When in reality the only thing on Main Street in Midwest City is the Moose Lodge.

UR Alibi was supposed to have gone in where Grub is currently located at The Shoppes at Del City on Sooner.

----------


## kevinpate

CT, all  I can say is this:  (a) I've never been to either and (b) you are willing to walk farther for a cold beverage than my chunky monkey self would consider.
(Doesn't mean I haven't strolled home that far if the cab reserve went to a last round and tip based on my, at times, less than stellar math skills.)

----------


## Jeepnokc

> UR Alibi does not exist.
> 
> For some reason Google thinks the businesses located in The Shoppes at Del City are located on Main Street in Midwest City. When in reality the only thing on Main Street in Midwest City is the Moose Lodge.
> 
> UR Alibi was supposed to have gone in where Grub is currently located at The Shoppes at Del City on Sooner.


That makes sense as I couldn't place it nor did the area seemed familiar to me (I graduated MWC so been over these streets many times)

----------


## Roger S

> That makes sense as I couldn't place it nor did the area seemed familiar to me (I graduated MWC so been over these streets many times)


Heck I grew up on the east side and I didn't even know MWC had a Main Street until I did a search for Hungry Howie's Pizza one day and it showed it next to the Moose Lodge.

----------


## ctchandler

> I have never been there but when I googled the address, it looked to be about 1/2 mile east of Douglas Blvd on Main which is  north of Reno. It didn't look like Main goes through to Midwest Blvd.


Jeepnokc,
Have you been to the pub already?  Actually, you are half right about Google maps, it is North of Reno, but it's West of Douglas, near Woodside Drive and I think that's a residential area.  OKBBQEA has it right, it's actually in Del City near Sooner.  I don't think I will be walking to that one.  I will check it out and if I like it, I will return, just not going to walk or ride my scooter.
C. T.
p.s. Hope you know I'm kidding about you and the pub.  With my fifty years in data processing, you would think I would figure out how to put smiles, frowns et al on a web page, but I just never worry about it, I count on my attitude and general conversations to keep me from making somebody mad.  Unfortunately, it doesn't always work.

----------


## ctchandler

> CT, all  I can say is this:  (a) I've never been to either and (b) you are willing to walk farther for a cold beverage than my chunky monkey self would consider.
> (Doesn't mean I haven't strolled home that far if the cab reserve went to a last round and tip based on my, at times, less than stellar math skills.)


Kevin,
Keep in mind, I'm retired.  My Brit friend Chris lives near eleven pubs, the furthest one is 1.2 miles and I walked to a different one everyday.  The closest one was .3 mile from her home.  I also wasn't on oxygen at the time, so now it's a little different, but I'm hoping to do more walking when I move over there, it's friendlier to folks that choose to walk than my area is.  I have lots of wildlife, vegetation, but the roads aren't safe to walk on.  Also, I always have a cold beer at home, but since I live alone, it's nice to stop at a nice place with people and enjoy a cold one or two.  I go about once every couple of weeks over here but as close as the places are in Midwest City, I might make it a little more often.  
C. T.

----------


## Stew

> Landing Zone is not that bad and I hear they have a guy cooking in there now that is turning out some top notch burgers. Haven't made it over there to try one yet but if the pics I have seen do them justice they look pretty darn tasty.


I couldn't imagine eating at the landing zone or consuming anything that wasn't hermetically sealed yet you have sparked my interest. Sounds like a dare.

----------


## Roger S

> I couldn't imagine eating at the landing zone or consuming anything that wasn't hermetically sealed yet you have sparked my interest. Sounds like a dare.


I was pretty much the same way.... I don't like eating in smoke filled bars either. But I've heard nothing but good things about these burgers.

----------


## ctchandler

> I couldn't imagine eating at the landing zone or consuming anything that wasn't hermetically sealed yet you have sparked my interest. Sounds like a dare.


Stew,
You and OKBBQEA are probably a little young to remember a little dump on the Southwest corner of 44th and Lincoln.  I don't remember the name of the place, but following the name it said, "Home of the Blue Eyed Indian".  They had cold beer and really good hamburgers.  The first time I had to be dragged in there, after that, it was in my lunch rotation along with Leo's, Tom's, Sussy's, The Patio, R. J.'s Diner and Big Beef.  Throw in an occasional visit to Pulliam's and El Chico on 22nd and Broadway as well as in the Paseo district and that was my lunch for quite a few years. 
C. T.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> I was pretty much the same way.... I don't like eating in smoke filled bars either. But I've heard nothing but good things about these burgers.


Back when Edna's mama was alive, she would fix chicken and dumplings once a week........worth the smoky bar.

----------


## Roger S

> Back when Edna's mama was alive, she would fix chicken and dumplings once a week........worth the smoky bar.


Well I do love some chicken and dumplings but my love of smoked foods requires hard wood be used to apply the smoke. Not acrid smelling weeds. So I probably would have ordered it to go!  :Wink:

----------


## trousers

> There are other places like The Landing Zone that are your typical "bar", but I wouldn't call them "nice". And there are the real gems like Booger Reds or heaven help us, the Lilly Pad LOL.


The Lilly Pad?...are you referring to the Frog Pond on 29th?

----------


## ctchandler

> It's actually a very nice Hudson's since it's a converted Interurban (among other eateries over the years). Smoke is going to be harder to avoid in Mid-Del...there aren't a lot of bars that are not gear toward the typical bar group. But there are a LOT of places to eat that have bar areas. Chequer's is a MWC local with a small bar, no smoke. The food is ok, nothing stellar, but it's far from bad. That's on Air Depot, north of 15th. 
> 
> There are other places like The Landing Zone that are your typical "bar", but I wouldn't call them "nice". And there are the real gems like Booger Reds or heaven help us, the Lilly Pad LOL.


Bombermwc,
I am a (very) senior citizen that's slopping at the government trough, SS and Medicare.  Or as some folks call them "Entitlements", so are you trying to get rid of me?  The Lilly Pad?  I'm not sure I would survive a visit to their bar.  Now, Chequer's sounds good, I will have to cheque them out.
Thanks for your honest evaluation,
C. T.

----------


## ctchandler

> Landing Zone is not that bad and I hear they have a guy cooking in there now that is turning out some top notch burgers. Haven't made it over there to try one yet but if the pics I have seen do them justice they look pretty darn tasty.


I drove by the Landing Zone today, not really what I was looking for, but your comment on burgers will force me to give it a shot.
C. T.

----------


## bombermwc

Trousers, yeah sorry, I meant the Frog Pond....either way, avoid it. :P

----------


## Head

There aint any good bars since the Rendezvous burned down.  :Wink: 
Try the Bamboo Room, over by the old Planet. Dave runs a tight ship. Clean, and not so stinky. Full bar.

----------


## bombermwc

I have a friend that played in a band at the Bamboo Room back in college. I was shocked to find out that they had live groups there. When he told me where he was playing, I will admit, I though "that piece of crap place has live music?" I've never been there, so I can't really comment on it, other than to say at least it does look better outside now than it did for a very long time.

----------


## Roger S

> There aint any good bars since the Rendezvous burned down.


LMAO.... Best thing to ever happen to MWC was that place burning down!

Played in the MWC dart league for several years and played in some dive bars but Rendezvous had to be the diviest. ;+)

----------


## Head

> LMAO.... Best thing to ever happen to MWC was that place burning down!
> 
> Played in the MWC dart league for several years and played in some dive bars but Rendezvous had to be the diviest. ;+)


So... I win?

----------


## ctchandler

> There aint any good bars since the Rendezvous burned down. 
> Try the Bamboo Room, over by the old Planet. Dave runs a tight ship. Clean, and not so stinky. Full bar.


Head,
I drove by the Bamboo Room Tuesday but I didn't stop.  It was early and I'm not sure they were open.  It looked reasonably nice, I will give it a shot.  Right now I think Old Chicago and Chequers, and if Pelican's still has a bar, are probably the best ones.  I do plan on giving the burgers at The Landing a shot, and I will have to stop in at Henry Hudson's.  I'm not a big HH fan, I have been in good and bad ones for going away parties.  Usually a lot of smoke which I'm fine with if it's not too bad.  The last one I was in was on Hefner East of Rockwell.  I met some former work buddies for lunch and it was pretty good. 
C. T.

----------


## trousers

> Trousers, yeah sorry, I meant the Frog Pond....either way, avoid it. :P


Been there once or twice. And yeah it's a pretty classy joint.  it seemed like the most popular beer in there was the Beast.

----------


## ctchandler

> Trousers, yeah sorry, I meant the Frog Pond....either way, avoid it. :P


Bombermwc,
I wish you had provided the address of the "Frog Pond" so I could have avoided it.  I drove by it today and it's not one of Mid-Del's finer places.
C. T.

----------


## Head

> Bombermwc,
> I wish you had provided the address of the "Frog Pond" so I could have avoided it.  I drove by it today and it's not one of Mid-Del's finer places.
> C. T.


You have to respect the owners, for building the structure to follow the contours of the landscape. So as not to interrupt the flow of the scenery, I suppose.

----------


## ctchandler

Today I discovered a couple of places not mentioned so far, "Da Bomb" on SE 29th just West of Sam's and "The Garage" on Sooner, North of 29th.  I really enjoyed The Garage in Edmond, and even though the one on Sooner is about five miles from where I will be living, I will have to go there for a couple of beers.  I really enjoyed their burgers too.  Da Bomb looks like it has been bombed, probably not a place I need to be visiting.
C. T.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Your initial impression of "Da Bomb" is probably fairly accurate.
2 injured in Midwest City bar shooting | News OK
Two Stabbed At Midwest City Bar - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

It was fairly rough when I used to go there occasionally, back in the 70's (and it went by a different name), but the Frog Pond was a lot rougher.   I guess time has shuffled rough stuff around a little.   Bottom line:  Avoiding Da Bomb is akin to wisdom.

----------


## ctchandler

Friday I stopped at Old Chicago and it was good with a very nice selection of draught beer, several "craft" beers as well as name brands, Stella, Newcastle, et al.  I drove by Chequers Restaurant & Pub and it looked a little down for some reason.  I will stop by there in the next few weeks and check it out.
C. T.

----------


## ctchandler

The Black Raven, supposedly a traditional Irish pub has opened in Choctaw.  Not exactly Mid/Del but not far either.  I will try it out.  It's only seven miles from the place I am moving to.
C. T.

----------


## ctchandler

Well, after paying a $1,000 deposit on July 14th, 2014, there is finally a vacancy.  Looks like I will be moving possibly late December, but maybe as late as January.  When I started this thread I thought it would be just a few months, but it's been sixteen+.  They only have thirteen "cottages" at Arbor House and a vacancy requires a death, worsening health, or just somebody deciding to move out and it's finally happening.  Not looking forward to leaving my home of forty years, but ready for a change.  Maybe I can meet some of you for lunch or a beer very soon.  Thanks for the tips.
C. T.

----------


## woodyrr

I'm glad are finally able to move. I'm sure it was frustrating.

There is a bar near me that hasn't been mentioned. The "Celebrity Club" is at Air Depot and Foster Place. All I know about it is, judging by the amount of construction, they have spent quite a bit of money fixing the building and parking lot up. As to clientele and atmosphere, I haven't a clue.

The Bamboo Room was mentioned several times. It has or will be moving to about the 900 block of S. Air Depot where a Chinese restaurant was for a long time. Where it was located will be a chain eating place, the name of which has just floated out of my consciousness only to return once I have finished this and signed out.

----------


## Urbanized

Congrats C.T.. In the back of my mind I always thought I might get one more chance to come over and join your boys in recklessly jumping from the trampoline into the swimming pool one last time. But alas, at age 48 and being 70 pounds overweight it might have been a bad idea anyway...plus I know a wind storm got the trampoline!

Drinking a beer with you sometime sounds like a MUCH better idea, now that I think about it.  :Smile:

----------


## ctchandler

Well, I now live in Midwest City.  Moved in yesterday.  I would love to say "this town isn't big enough for both of us", but unfortunately, I'm an old toot with health problems.  Tough to move out of a place I lived in for forty years, but glad I have done it.  Hope to see some of you
C. T.

----------


## kevinpate

Congrats on the move C.T.

Enjoy, but do not be a speed demon on the streets of your new home. And most definitely do not imbibe and drive.
MWC has one of the strictest municipal court systems in which I've ever appeared.  
They are all as polite and professional as they can be, but it's really, really not a good town to find yourself in trouble.

----------


## Mel

Most bars get better the more you drink.

----------


## ctchandler

> Congrats on the move C.T.
> 
> Enjoy, but do not be a speed demon on the streets of your new home. And most definitely do not imbibe and drive.
> MWC has one of the strictest municipal court systems in which I've ever appeared.  
> They are all as polite and professional as they can be, but it's really, really not a good town to find yourself in trouble.


Kevin,
I don't, and never have driven over the speed limit.  Not a great law abiding citizen, I just don't want to spend money on tickets.  I realize I started this link looking for bars, but in reality, when I go to a bar, I have two beers.  Always large ones, but never more than two.  Not looking for professional advice, but is that a problem for me?  By the way, I avoid craft beers like Mustang Rocket Fuel, close to 10 percent alcohol.  I like beer, but usually I have a few at home in the evening.
C. T.

----------


## Bunty

That's quite a tall order to expect Oklahoma to have a culture to support many good bars, since alcohol was banned from the state from statehood to 1959.   Sometime after alcohol was repealed in 1933, 3.2% beer was declared a non intoxicating beverage but that only amounted to the height of ridiculousness.  Is Oklahoma a crazy state, or what?

----------


## Bunty

> I don't, and never have driven over the speed limit.  Not a great law abiding citizen, I just don't want to spend money on tickets.  I realize I started this link looking for bars, but in reality, when I go to a bar, I have two beers.  Always large ones, but never more than two.  Not looking for professional advice, but is that a problem for me?  By the way, I avoid craft beers like Mustang Rocket Fuel, close to 10 percent alcohol.  I like beer, but usually I have a few at home in the evening.
> C. T.


Stillwater brewed, Stilly Wheat is real good craft beer, while having 4% alcohol content.  Much better tasting than mainstream cheap beer like Miller or Bud Lite.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Kevin,
> I don't, and never have driven over the speed limit.  Not a great law abiding citizen, I just don't want to spend money on tickets.  I realize I started this link looking for bars, but in reality, when I go to a bar, I have two beers.  Always large ones, but never more than two.  Not looking for professional advice, but is that a problem for me?  By the way, I avoid craft beers like Mustang Rocket Fuel, close to 10 percent alcohol.  I like beer, but usually I have a few at home in the evening.
> C. T.


C.T.

Here is a decent drink calculator  Drinking Calculator | Get Drunk Not Fat .  However, there are many factors to consider that can affect the your actual b.a.c. level as well as the test result including weight, time frame consumed, metabolism, body fat composite. GERD, dentures, various medical conditions, and test administration issues.  Another factor to consider is that Oklahoma has a lesser included offense of driving while impaired which is a result of .06/.07 with impaired driving.  Not as serious as a DUI but will still get you arrested and car towed.

Two large beers doesn't tell a lot without knowing weight, alcohol content, time frame, even consumption over time frame, actual size of the beers, etc.  I will insert shameless plug here for anyone wanting more technical information. The second edition of our new book was released this week.  Oklahoma DUI Defense: The Law and Practice, Second Edition ? Lawyers & Judges Publishing Company, Inc.

----------


## ctchandler

> Stillwater brewed, Stilly Wheat is real good craft beer, while having 4% alcohol content.  Much better tasting than mainstream cheap beer like Miller or Bud Lite.


Bunty,
I drink nothing but craft beer when I'm out.  If they don't have it on tap, I don't go there.  I do drink "domestics" at home though.  I will look for Stilly Wheat, I hadn't heard of that one.
C. T.

----------


## ctchandler

> C.T.
> 
> Here is a decent drink calculator  Drinking Calculator | Get Drunk Not Fat .  However, there are many factors to consider that can affect the your actual b.a.c. level as well as the test result including weight, time frame consumed, metabolism, body fat composite. GERD, dentures, various medical conditions, and test administration issues.  Another factor to consider is that Oklahoma has a lesser included offense of driving while impaired which is a result of .06/.07 with impaired driving.  Not as serious as a DUI but will still get you arrested and car towed.
> 
> Two large beers doesn't tell a lot without knowing weight, alcohol content, time frame, even consumption over time frame, actual size of the beers, etc.  I will insert shameless plug here for anyone wanting more technical information. The second edition of our new book was released this week.  Oklahoma DUI Defense: The Law and Practice, Second Edition ? Lawyers & Judges Publishing Company, Inc.


Jeep,
Thanks, I know better than to say "Two large beers".  I understand most of the factors you mention, but probably not about the health issues like G. E. R. D., et al.  I will go to the calculator and see what it says, but to clarify, I usually drink two 20-22 ounce glasses of 4.5-6.5 ABV and I sip on them for over an hour.  If I happened to be where they only serve 3.2 (I seldom run into a place like that), I will probably have four sixteen ounce beers.
Thanks for your help, I need all I can get.  I did a lot of stupid drinking in my younger days (office parties mainly) and nothing ever happened, no tickets, not all luck, but I realized at the time I probably shouldn't be driving.  Now here I am at age 72 (don't tell anybody!) and it would be ironic to be stopped for DUI or DWI.  I don't care so much about the law, I just don't want to drive when I shouldn't be and hurt/kill myself or others.  And if I did have a little too much, I would call a cab, or my sons. 
C. T.

----------


## kevinpate

C.T., in a nutshell, what Jeep said.  :Smile: 

I ran a couple of varieties I enjoy through the calculator he posted.  
I felt like it posted a bit light for someone my size (somewhere between Mighty Husky and  Day-uummm.)

I tend to not drink at all if I will be driving afterwards, even lightly.  Main reason is I am fairly convinced I burned up every last bit of luck and but for the grace of god moments back in my youth (yeah, I fit the young and dumb model way too well), and probably burned up some luck along the way that should have been reserved for others.  

I'm a bit over cautious now and I know it, but for myself, over cautious beats towed vehicle and semi-shiny bracelets all day, everyday. But I also spend most evenings at home these days, so I am not really missing out on much at all.

----------


## ctchandler

> C.T., in a nutshell, what Jeep said. 
> 
> I ran a couple of varieties I enjoy through the calculator he posted.  
> I felt like it posted a bit light for someone my size (somewhere between Mighty Husky and  Day-uummm.)
> 
> I tend to not drink at all if I will be driving afterwards, even lightly.  Main reason is I am fairly convinced I burned up every last bit of luck and but for the grace of god moments back in my youth (yeah, I fit the young and dumb model way too well), and probably burned up some luck along the way that should have been reserved for others.  
> 
> I'm a bit over cautious now and I know it, but for myself, over cautious beats towed vehicle and semi-shiny bracelets all day, everyday. But I also spend most evenings at home these days, so I am not really missing out on much at all.


Kevin,
I live alone (widower), and I enjoy visiting with the wait staff/bar tenders.  I go once or twice a week, although that might change now that I have moved.  I usually am running errands and around 12 to 1, I stop in and I'm home by 2:30.  It's a little silly because it is fairly expensive.  I spend over twenty dollars (with tip, normally a good one because I normally get great service) for two large beers.  Retired and on a fixed income (depending on the market) it's not too smart but it's one of my "life's little pleasures".  If my wife were still with me, I wouldn't go out to have a beer unless I was meeting a friend and that wouldn't be a frequent occurrence.  
C. T.

----------


## ctchandler

Jeep and Kevin,
Here are my results from the "Drinking Calculator".  I wonder how many ounces per beer they are assuming.  I suspect that my 22 ounce beer is a little more, but I think I'm still in good condition.
C. T.

After having 2 1554 Enlightened Black Ale drink(s) in 1.5 hours, your Blood Alcohol Level is 0.008 

Level of Drunkeness: Sober

You have consumed 396 calories

----------


## ctchandler

Jeep and Kevin,
Here are two runs with the calculator.  First is with two beers and the second with four.  Since I drink 20-22 ounce beers, I also doubled the number of beers to four.  If they are assuming 12 ounce cans, I drink just shy of four of them.
C. T.

After having 2 1554 Enlightened Black Ale drink(s) in 1.5 hours, your Blood Alcohol Level is 0.008 

Level of Drunkeness: Sober

You have consumed 396 calories 

After having 4 1554 Enlightened Black Ale drink(s) in 1.5 hours, your Blood Alcohol Level is 0.038 

Level of Drunkeness: Buzzed: Relaxation, euphoria, lower inhibitions, minor impairment and reasoning and memory, exaggerated emotions (good and bad)

You have consumed 792 calories

----------


## ctchandler

Well, I have been here for about two weeks and have tried beer at three places.  Old Chicago, typical with a nice selection of craft beer, S&B's Burger Joint, a good selection of craft beer, The Rib Crib (went with family for lunch) and had a sour Sam Adams which after two swallows I gave it back to them.  They apologized and replaced it with a bottle of Sam Adams.  It happens and besides, I didn't really go there for the beer.  And today, I went to Cheddar's.  Disappointing selection of draft beer.  They had three, Bud, Bud Light, and Sam Adams.  The bar tender said they are going to expand the draft selection.  But I had two Large (23 ounce) Sam Adams and spent $12.45 (before tip) and the same beer at Old Chicago in a 20 ounce mug cost over $20 for two of them before tip.  If they do expand, it will be my go to place.  I need to try Chili's, and return to The Garage.  I like The Garage, but I don't remember their selection.  I've only been to one of their places a couple of times.

----------


## Stew

> Well, I have been here for about two weeks and have tried beer at three places.  Old Chicago, typical with a nice selection of craft beer, S&B's Burger Joint, a good selection of craft beer, The Rib Crib (went with family for lunch) and had a sour Sam Adams which after two swallows I gave it back to them.  They apologized and replaced it with a bottle of Sam Adams.  It happens and besides, I didn't really go there for the beer.  And today, I went to Cheddar's.  Disappointing selection of draft beer.  They had three, Bud, Bud Light, and Sam Adams.  The bar tender said they are going to expand the draft selection.  But I had two Large (23 ounce) Sam Adams and spent $12.45 (before tip) and the same beer at Old Chicago in a 20 ounce mug cost over $20 for two of them before tip.  If they do expand, it will be my go to place.  I need to try Chili's, and return to The Garage.  I like The Garage, but I don't remember their selection.  I've only been to one of their places a couple of times.


There's a pizza place (me pizza or something like that) by teds on sooner and I-40 that serves  four different (rotating) craft beers on tap. Mostly local stuff. The pizza is pretty good as well. I forget the prices.

----------


## ctchandler

I have been living in the Mid-Del area now for almost a month and I have tried most of the bars I felt would be good for me.  The one exception, I didn't try Chequers because they didn't have scooter access to the bar and it was really a small place to motivate on my scooter.  My opinion, for craft beer (draft) selection, Old Chicago was the best with The Garage second.  BWW, Henry Hudson's, and S&B were all fair.  Cheddar's only had Sam Adam's, but it was really cheap for a 23 ounce glass.  That's it so far.  I haven't tried Chili's, no reason, just haven't been there yet.  By the way, any of you Mid-Del folks remember "Lefty's"?
C. T.

----------


## ctchandler

Today I stopped by the new Bamboo Room at 800 S. Air Depot.  They had four draft beers, two "domestic" and Shock Top and Pacifico.  Not great, but Shock top was decent and the price is great, $2 for a 16 ounce beer.  A little smoky even though I enjoy second hand smoke, but I will probably go back.  Not a "Nice" place, kind of a dive but quiet enough and friendly.  The bartender is about to pop, probably only a month to go.
C. T.

----------


## woodyrr

. . . . . .  snip 


> By the way, any of you Mid-Del folks remember "Lefty's"?
> C. T.


If you're talking about Lefty's Cafe at SE 29th and Vickie, I do. I worked for a guy that lived in Del City and we ate lunch there once in a while.

----------


## ctchandler

> . . . . . .  snip 
> 
> If you're talking about Lefty's Cafe at SE 29th and Vickie, I do. I worked for a guy that lived in Del City and we ate lunch there once in a while.


Actually, I'm thinking of a bar, maybe I have forgotten the name, I don't think it was Lefty's Cafe.  It's been a long time, late 60's and I think it closed in the early to mid 70's.
C. T.

----------


## Lauri101

Belated welcome to MWC, C.T.!
Lived in original square mile for 32 years - it's the metro area's best kept secret on a great place to live.

----------


## ctchandler

> Belated welcome to MWC, C.T.!
> Lived in original square mile for 32 years - it's the metro area's best kept secret on a great place to live.


Lauri,
Thanks, so, what are the boundaries of the "original square mile"?  
C. T.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Lauri,
> Thanks, so, what are the boundaries of the "original square mile"?  
> C. T.


I am sure Ill be corrected if wrong but I have always understood the original square mile to be 29th to 15th and Air Depot to Midwest Blvd.  I lived on Myrtle Lane all during high school

----------


## Lauri101

> Lauri,
> Thanks, so, what are the boundaries of the "original square mile"?  
> C. T.


C.T. - OSM bordered by Air Depot on west, Midwest Blvd on east, SE 15 and SE 29 on north and south, respectively. It's a nice little neighborhood, with confusing streets to outsiders or new residents.  My only beef is no sidewalks, but other than that, it reminds me of "the good old days"!

----------


## ctchandler

> C.T. - OSM bordered by Air Depot on west, Midwest Blvd on east, SE 15 and SE 29 on north and south, respectively. It's a nice little neighborhood, with confusing streets to outsiders or new residents.  My only beef is no sidewalks, but other than that, it reminds me of "the good old days"!


Lauri,
Thanks, I have to admit I hate the naming of the streets.  As friendly as it might seem, it is totally baffling to anyone not raised in the area.
C. T.

----------


## ctchandler

Today's DOK has a good article regarding the "Original Mile".  This is the first part of the article.
C. T.

MIDWEST CITY — Efforts to revitalize Midwest City’s Original Mile continue, and an advisory committee has been established to help direct future projects.

The Original Mile, bounded by Air Depot Boulevard, Midwest Boulevard, SE 15 and SE 29, was created in the early 1940s to serve the newly formed Tinker Air Force Base with housing for military families.

----------


## Lauri101

> Today's DOK has a good article regarding the "Original Mile".  This is the first part of the article.
> C. T.
> 
> .


It was a nice, fluffy article with little information, as usual.  Since this so-called revitalization began, there have been no opportunities for any residents (other than the 4 people on the committee) to weigh in.  The ideas presented so far say nothing about much needed sidewalks or street widening.  A park will be nice, but really unnecessary if they would just clean up and refresh existing green space.

Once the new mayor, Matt Dukes, gets in office, I'm going to hit him up for better communication about the various OSM projects.  I'm excited to have Matt as our new mayor - we can definitely raise the bar in MWC!

----------


## doufan

I currently live in the square mile. My grandparents moved here with my mom in the late 50s and have lived here since. Amen on the sidewalks. I wouldn't mind at all if they just spend all the money on sidewalks and nothing else.

----------


## ctchandler

I looked up the "Your Pie" place over on Main and they talk about being craft beer oriented and local craft beer particularly, has anybody been there?
C. T.

----------


## ctchandler

I went to Your Pie today and they had ten draft beers, no Bud or Coors, they had eight craft beers, at least five were from Oklahoma, plus Smithwicks and Crossbow  cider left over from St. Patricks day.  That's the good news, the bad news, their bar left a lot to be desired.  It seats five.  But, go there for pizza and order a craft beer from your table.  I think you will enjoy it.
C. T.

----------


## doufan

> I went to Your Pie today and they had ten draft beers, no Bud or Coors, they had eight craft beers, at least five were from Oklahoma, plus Smithwicks and Crossbow  cider left over from St. Patricks day.  That's the good news, the bad news, their bar left a lot to be desired.  It seats five.  But, go there for pizza and order a craft beer from your table.  I think you will enjoy it.
> C. T.


I will have to try this place! From looking at the pictures on Yelp, there also seems to be local wines that the missus can enjoy as well. Thanks for the heads up!

----------


## ctchandler

> I will have to try this place! From looking at the pictures on Yelp, there also seems to be local wines that the missus can enjoy as well. Thanks for the heads up!


Doufan,
You are correct, I'm sorry I didn't mention it.  I don't know the numbers, but there are several local wines.  If you have the pizza, let us know what you think.  I will probably try it in a week or two, so I will give my opinion.
C. T.

----------


## doufan

I went to Your Pie last Friday. I was surprised to find my favorite local beer (Mustang's Udderly Awesome Peanut Butter Stout) on tap there. The only other place I could find it was at McNellie's, which is known for their selection of beers on tap. I'll probably be stopping here often just to enjoy a brew. The pizza was very good. You basically build the pizza to your taste and they fire it an a brick oven. They also have gluten free pizza. The place is a organic lover's/vegetarian's paradise. But it can be unhealthy if that's what you prefer. 

The gelato Ice cream (is it ice cream?) was good as well. 

I would recommend this place to anyone. 

They do have a selection of local wines to choose from. Sparks was one of the wineries they had. I can't remember the other. They had beers from Coop, Roughtail, and Mustang and others. I hope this place does well so some of the local dives will start carrying some craft beer.

----------


## ctchandler

Well, I tried the pizza this week.  The only problem was, people that were behind me were eating and I still didn't have my pizza and none of the waitstaff came anywhere near the bar so I just waited.  The owner walked in and recognized me and asked so I told him that I thought they had forgotten my pizza.  He went over to  the oven and came back with a cold pizza and told me they had lost the ticket and didn't know who it belonged to (why didn't they just look around?).  I told him it was cold and asked them to put it back in the oven.  Surprisingly, it tasted very good.  I didn't expect that, I thought it might be like leftover pizza at home, but it was good.  I then ordered another Roughtail and he said "This one's on me" as an apology for the service.  I turned him down and said it all turned out fine.  So, a glitch, they happen and I will go back.  They do need to have somebody checking with customers to see if everything is ok, but especially at the bar.  
C. T.

----------

